# Time for some new gigs!!!



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Truthfully, I'm just tired of it!!! I don't know how many of these B&M gigs I've been through, but they aren't made to last. I have one that's about 20 or so years old and it's still doing well, but the new ones are garbage!!! The first thing I normally do is pull them out of the package and weld them up solid, but even then they only last a year or two. If you don't weld them, I've had them last as little as 4 trips and two prongs, or one full side, has fallen off. I've finally had enough and a couple of weeks or so ago, I ordered me 2 of those 5 prong titanium gigs from Mr Cosson, and I can't wait to try them out here soon, and put all these bad memories behind me!!! Pictued, is a nice fish that would have escaped with my broken off gig in his head, if I hadn't hit him with the "Dim Mak...... Death Touch".


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

sell ya this one. used twice. $50?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have 2 of Jim's gigs. One barbed TI and one ring shank SS proto type. If you don't care about cooler lids ask him about a ring shank, other wise get the barbed. The ring shank will bring in a 3-5# sheep head with just one prong in it,thats how well they hold. Anything made of plastic or aluminum as a knock off box will be destroyed by the holding power. I have several demolished coolers to prove it.
My TI barbed head is on a 9' sea stryker pole,and it floats flat when you throw on mullet and miss. My gigs are not for sale.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Good to know Drift! I gig mostly mud bottoms where I live, and some are very soft, and I've heard that the all thread gigs tend to push the flounders into the mud more, so I'm sticking with barbed for these. However, I don't like it when the sheepshead get away, so I may have to consider one for them, but we'll see how these do. I normally try to come in from an angle on the sheepshead, but it can certainly be hit or miss, or both!!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm on my 3rd b&m. I use mine for rays but I had a 3 prong then a 5 prong. 3 prong broke off in a ray and 5 prong bent. Now I'm on the single harpoon looking one. Well see


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Just curious, but what are you doing with the rays?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Beginner's Luck said:


> Just curious, but what are you doing with the rays?


Shark candy


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

5/16 all thread works good in soft mud but you can't go wrong with a cosson gig.


----------

